# cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside>



## sylens (Jun 28, 2000)

can someone show me which plug socket / opening corresponds to which cylinder ?
wrt - firing order.
thanks !












_Modified by sylens at 8:06 PM 9-16-2003_


----------



## VDUBNDizzy (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside> (sylens)*

In that pic, the cylinder on the far right is #1 and they go in order from 1 to 4. Then the follow the order in your topic for firing order.


----------



## Seanathan (May 1, 2002)

*Re: cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside> (VDUBNDizzy)*

what he said ^^


----------



## sylens (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside> (Seanathan`)*

so if I get a misfire on cylinder #3 <as per VAGCOM> is that the third cylinder ? or does the VAGCOM note it as the third firing cylinder ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside> (sylens)*

The way that pic is oriented is "backwards" from how the engine is normally seen in a transverse application. The oil cap is closer to the front of the car than the back, just keep that in mind when thinking about cylinder order. If you are standing in front of the car, looking at the engine, the cylinders go 1>2>3>4 from left to right.
A misfire on cylinder 3 is just that, a misfire in the 3rd cylinder from the left when you are standing in front of the car.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside> ([email protected])*

#1 is always (i think) the closest to the timing belt.


----------



## turbovw18 (Jul 5, 2002)

*Re: cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside> (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_#1 is always (i think) the closest to the timing belt.

thats how i normally think of it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AAVwannaB (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside> (sylens)*

count from the timing belt over.... 1 is closest to the belt.
at least, thats how it is on every I-4 honda or mitsubishi motor


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside> (AAVwannaB)*


----------



## sylens (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside> (MRP2001GTi)*

Thanks all --- the reason I asked --- from Bentley Publisher forum -- I was confused.
For all intents and purposes though, my question has been answered.


_Quote, originally posted by *Arthur E. LeBrun in response to a member's question on Bentley Publisher's forum* »_ 
Good Afternoon, Jim, 
For the purposes of diagnostics, cylinder 1 is the first cylinder in the 
firing order, cylinder 2 is the second and so on. 
You did not mention what engine, so I'll example the 1.8T. 
The firing order is 1-3-4-2, 
Diagnostic cylinder 1 = 1 
Diagnostic cylinder 2 = 3 
Diagnostic cylinder 3 = 4 
Diagnostic cylinder 4 = 2 
Cylinder #1 in this case is closest to the front of the car. 
Arthur E. LeBrun, ASE/CMAT 
Technical Editor, Service Publications 
Bentley Publishers, Inc.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: cylinder order on 1.8T ? 1 / 3 / 2 / 4 ? <pic inside> (sylens)*

and note the firing order the guy from bently posted that is correct
1-3-4-2


----------



## vtraudt (Mar 1, 2010)

*Firing Order - ECU pin out to coils*

Can someone defiantly confirm firing order 1-3-4-2 (as Bentley says)?

Plus:

For the AEB engine, is the ECU pins for the respective cylinders/coils firing signal?

T80/70 - cyl 1
T80/78 - cyl 2
T80/77 - cyl 3
T80/71 - cyl 4

Just want to make sure


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

AAVwannaB said:


> count from the timing belt over.... 1 is closest to the belt.
> at least, thats how it is on every I-4 honda or mitsubishi motor



what about the hondas with the gearbox on the wrong side


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Firing order is 1 3 4 2- but that has nothing to do with any results / suggestions from the OBD modules- those are labeled per the standard cylinder numbering- #1 at the timing belt end, #4 at the cam chain end. 

Not all engines are #1 at the cam belt / chain- the 2.5L rabbit is backwards for example, so be careful with that.


PS: If you ever have questions about a firing order, look at the cams. They tell the story.


----------

